# good news everyone!



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i got a new betta, but its no ordinary betta. i went to walmart on sunday and i was looking at them so in the very back i found this wiered looking one that had a long cadual fin but short dorsal and tail fins and on the cup it said male betta it also had a wiered shaped body, wich was longer and thinner than a normal male's. and a really wiered shaped head it was also pure ivory white like a dwarf star. luckily i had just ordered all of the stuff for my 20 gallon wich was kinda funny how it all fell into place. anyway do any of you have any idea what this is i cant get a pic because my comp is down and im on win 98


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm not being helpful here but it sounds weird.....


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

no idea, no help, but i def want to see it, sounds great, get the 'puter up and running


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

off topic, but who's the artist that did your avatar solar-ton? that's amazing


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Isn't it? I've always liked that picture.

There are a bunch of different Betta species, most of them being quite elongate compared to the common splendens. I don't know if you have gotten lucky enough to get one somehow, but congratulations if you have!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

btw guys the hard drive is literally phisically broken and my dad is super-counter-productive so it will never happen

anyway the artist is luis royo ithink thats what it says on the title of the pic


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Try checking aquabid.com's betta section, you may be able to find one that resembles him.


----------

